# Pier destruction reports???



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

In Virginia, two of our piers have already been destroyed and two more are on the way. Does anyone have any info on the piers in the obx. Hopefully the report is better than those up here. Everyone keep safe!!!!!


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Not sure what pier it is...but one in Kill Devil Hills is gone or going...they also lost two hotels(BW-Ocean Reef). They've been hit pretty bad. Avalon still looks good according to there web cam.


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

You guys really got hit hard doen there. Were starting to get the real bad stuff right now up here. Stay Safe. And Thanks for the info.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I doubt we'll hear from the OBX crew any time soon. The islands have pretty much lost power.

Hope everyone makes it out okay...


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

ANOTHER good point sand flea.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*AVALON PIER CAM*

dont be fooled thats a lock out picture....exact same frame i have been looking at for last 3 hours...... im sure the are powerless


----------



## Trippolski (Apr 30, 2003)

I sure hope the pier is still there. Lets hope it hasnt collapsed in the last three hours.


----------



## Mummichog (May 19, 2003)

Post on Va board says Avalon is damaged.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just read an unconfirmed reportr that Kitty Hawk Pier has been damaged.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I heard it's Kitty Hawk Pier too, thats still not good....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Just trying to bring some good news the bogue inlet pier is OK the web site is stating Isabel was just a power wash for the pier


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

On the Outer Banks, the storm destroyed the 540-foot Jennette's Pier in Nags Head and at least two beach houses, where storm surge picked up a washer, dryer and refrigerator and carried them about 500 feet down the street.

http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/stories/H/HURRICANE_ISABEL?SITE=VANOV&SECTION=HOME

Things I have heard from another board:
-Pelican's Roost, Hatteras Village- gone.
-One of the Hatteras Village motels- gone.
-Kitty Hawk pier, Kitty Hawk- gone
-Jenneatte's Pier, Nags Head- possibly damaged or destroyed.
-Ocracoke Island had 6-8ft flooding.
-Oriental, NC (Pamlico Sound)- 8ft flooding.
-Swanquarter Ferry Dock recorded 100+mph wind.
-Lots of damage in Swanquarter.
-Extensive tree damage in mainland Hyde County.
-Rt 12 overwashed north of Rodanthe and south of Buxton.
-1 NC fatality so far, Cartaret-Craven Power Co lineman electricuted while making early repairs.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

KOZ YOURE CORRECT thats the same confirmed info i've heard from my FEMA pals


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Kitty Hawk isn't completely gone its just stands in several sections check out slideshow in another post


----------

